
Bulk Vote for Reddit, Digg, and Hacker News - sant0sk1
http://ejohn.org/blog/bulk-vote-for-reddit-digg-and-hacker-news/
======
pg
We reserve the right to kill accounts we detect using such things.

~~~
t0pj
Thank you.

I see no need for people to automate and integrate to the point of absurdity.

------
stcredzero
Meh. I don't want HN to be like reddit. For one thing, we already have reddit.
For another thing, it's been overrun by the snarky eternal September hordes.

~~~
gasull
For those who don't know what eternal September is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September>

------
swombat
It may just be me, but what is the point of that???

------
Zak
I think the reddit vote hide command is actually legitimate. I think reddit
should provide something like that so you can say things like "I don't want to
see anything about Sarah Palin".

I know that's what the recommendation engine is supposed to accomplish, but it
doesn't work all that well.

------
cmars232
A productivity tool for extreme procrastination. Nice.

------
edw519
OK, we get it, you're smart. So smart that you can do something like this.

Using your intelligence to help yourself at the expense of others is stupid.

Using it to improve your life by helping others, now _that's_ smart.

Let's hear a little more about that, please.

~~~
mixmax
Spoken like a true philanthropist...

------
DanielBMarkham
Now I'm going to RegEx my voting?

This is an awful idea.

------
trezor
Next up: The script to submit the same story to all sites and have your botnet
vote it up.

Shortly followed by all sites being the same, as determined by the lowest
common denominator.

~~~
biohacker42
I bet that script already exists.

~~~
josefresco
It does.

